# Michael Finley



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

Will he ever get off the Mavs. I like the Mavs but I think he would do better with his own team like A.I. and T-Mac. What do you guys think?


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

As long as he is happy in Dallas as the third option, it does not matter. If he starts venting, than there might be some concern.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Sometimes he gets lost in the offense so i don't know....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He's the leader of the Mavs. The Mavs ARE his team. He may not be the first option, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I would LOVE for my Heat to trade for Finley,but I DOUBT it will happen.Hes just an all around AWESOME player!

Its Finleys team cuz Dirk DOESN'T have the heart to lead,and Nash DOESN'T have the determination!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Good topic CrazyIverson. Id love to see what FinDawg could do as the go-to guy. I think he could put up 30 a game in that role. Plus his solid defense and all-aroudn total game. I guess he will be just one of the guys in Dallas tho unfortunately being overshadwoed by Dirk and Nash.:no:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Good topic CrazyIverson. Id love to see what FinDawg could do as the go-to guy. I think he could put up 30 a game in that role. Plus his solid defense and all-aroudn total game. I guess he will be just one of the guys in Dallas tho unfortunately being overshadwoed by Dirk and Nash.:no:


That isnt neccesarily a bad thing. Finley is the man his stats speak for themeselves and he is a go to guy down the stretch


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I think Finley would be an idiot to complain about his place in the league. If someone can't be happy playing on a team that wins more than 80 percent of its games, where would you ever be happy? Actually, Finley did have his own team. The Mavs, a few years ago when they sucked.
Luckily, I think Finley is way too classy to complain about anything, and smart enough to realize that he's in a great situation.
One other point - Heatlunatic, you said that Nash doesn't have determination?!? Which Steve Nash have you been watching?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

finley was the leader of the mavs for like 2 to 3 years before dirk and nash even developed. He did whatever he liked and that's the year he made the allstar game 2 years in a row. but the team didn't make the playoffs. He's one of the most unselfish players in the nba and he wants to WIN A TITLE. Why would he want to leave a team that he's helped BUILD? Finley was the first piece of the puzzle the mavs acquired then they added nash and dirk and raef and NVE and all the others. He's the HEART of the mavs and the team's LEADER on and off the court. You take that away from this team and they go no where .


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> I would LOVE for my Heat to trade for Finley,but I DOUBT it will happen.Hes just an all around AWESOME player!
> 
> Its Finleys team cuz Dirk DOESN'T have the heart to lead,and Nash DOESN'T have the determination!




HAVE YOU EVER SEEN THE MAVS PLAY? NASH DOESNT HAVE THE DETERMINATION  

FINLEY IS GOOD BUT NASH IS THE LEADER AND ITS HIS TEAM.

UR RIGHT ABOUT DIRK NOT HAVING THE HEART THOUGH.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you say Dirk has no heart? Last year I would have agreed with you but Dirk has had hes teeth knocked out hes been beaten up the whole season by opposing teams while not getting as many calls. over the last 5 games hes played all 48 min of the game.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

well he has heart but i think hes just not a leader.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> well he has heart but i think hes just not a leader.


But nto because he cant be.WEhen Nash is on the court hes the leader. And most times you do want your point to lead. You know what happens when you have to many chiefs and no indians.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrazyIverson</b>!
> Will he ever get off the Mavs. I like the Mavs but I think he would do better with his own team like A.I. and T-Mac. What do you guys think?


So if you replace Iverson with Finley on the Sixers, the Sixers are at best a .500 team. Is Finley 'doing better' in this situation?

If you replace TMac with Finley on the Magic, and the Magic are headed to the lottery. Is Finley 'doing better' in this situation?

Hitman


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*will he ever get off the Mavs?*

Not anytime soon. Dallas has a good thing going. They would want to break up what working for them. If it aint broke dont fix it!


----------

